# T Shirt Quoter??? Anybody Use It.



## RVP (Dec 19, 2007)

T Shirt Quoter has been around forever. I looking at it again. Anybody using it?? Used to be lame.


----------



## ilcapo (Nov 29, 2009)

I really liked it, the only drawback for me was I'm now completely Mac based and I've been bugging them to make it for Macs.


----------



## i420 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been using t-quoter for around 5 years. Not a big fan...very clunky if you are using more than one user. It has been bought by ReSource Inc. I have heard they are going to upgrade it but have not seen anything...

Plus it has one major problem...it does not always calculate invoices correctly. I have contacted the company both the old and the new at least 3 times and have received no help at all. The good thing is it always is wrong to the customers benefit. Usually small amounts. Sometimes as much as $189. We have to double check each invoice before we hand it to our customer....


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

I have been using them for 4 years....pretty good until resource software takeover....Now they want to charge for support and database price updates....$300 per year for 1st license and more for the second....STAY AWAY FROM THEM.


----------

